# I need some help...



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

It has been the same for me every year.... to some degree...
I have ½ a cow hide of leather medieval armor, along with the steal plate, chain-mail & helm... & all the accoutrements...and I'm done with ruining my own theme & sweating balls all night. (IE, it's 50○ and to me it feels 120○!)

I'd like some advice on a good costume for a graveyard/reanimator theme... I have some hospital scrubs... any cool ideas out there? I'm not big on make-up, but will wear a base coat to show under a mask.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

With all the zombies you have, the first thing that comes to mind is for you to dress like one of your own creations. That has the added plus of letting you quietly hang out with the reanimated ones and then move suddenly when a ToT comes near. Spooky1 does this every year in our yard and it's very good for a subtle scare.

I think you should also stick or draw four more eyes on your forehead so you look like a relative of the multi-eyed zombie you created The scrubs could definitely be incorporated as part of the look because you would then be a lab tech suffering from a zombie experiment gone bad.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

When you asked for help, I was going to recommend a psychiatrist. 

A reaper costume would go well with a graveyard theme (it was my costume for Halloween last year).


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Just 1 psychiatrist, Spookie1? The last group of 5 were no help, lol.:googly: I like the idea of a reaper... but I doubt that I could pull it off successfully (in my interpretation) & under budget.

As for your idea, RoxyB, I have always been mistaken for part of my display, until it was too late (for the toters). I have NEVER made a mache mask... but I think I'll find time to try. It looks like I'll have help this year & may need to make a few...

Something I remember from an interview with some director about nightmare on Elm street (part Q, or something) was along these lines 'make the real things look fake and make the fake things look real'... perhaps if me & any others look like the lame additions to the other zombies, perhaps this would work?


----------

